# Avengers: Endgame - Ist doch nicht das Ende von Phase 3 des MCU



## AndreLinken (23. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Ist doch nicht das Ende von Phase 3 des MCU* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Ist doch nicht das Ende von Phase 3 des MCU*


----------



## Leuenzahn (23. April 2019)

"Doch da haben wir uns wohl alle getäuscht."

Nö, ich nicht.  Die Melken diesen geistigen Murks aus Übersee so lange, bis da keiner mehr reingeht. Schade, ich mochte das Superheldengenre einma, war irgendwie abgedreht und lustig und Action ist auch noch dabei. Der Verfall war die Superlative, da mußten dann irgendwann alle Helden in ein "Universum" (Stadt, Zeitline, was weiß ich) und dazu wurdest damit auch noch zugeschüttet. Eigentlich ein Phänomen, welches aus der Comicszene stammt, denn die Filme hatten (jetzt auch nicht mehr) jahrelang Superhelden immer sauber und gut in ihrem Bereich getrennt, Superman, Batman, Hulk usw.


----------



## Phone (23. April 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> "Doch da haben wir uns wohl alle getäuscht."
> 
> Nö, ich nicht.  Die Melken diesen geistigen Murks aus Übersee so lange, bis da keiner mehr reingeht. Schade, ich mochte das Superheldengenre einma, war irgendwie abgedreht und lustig und Action ist auch noch dabei. Der Verfall war die Superlative, da mußten dann irgendwann alle Helden in ein "Universum" (Stadt, Zeitline, was weiß ich) und dazu wurdest damit auch noch zugeschüttet. Eigentlich ein Phänomen, welches aus der Comicszene stammt, denn die Filme hatten (jetzt auch nicht mehr) jahrelang Superhelden immer sauber und gut in ihrem Bereich getrennt, Superman, Batman, Hulk usw.



So schlimm finde ich das System was Marvel verfolgt überhaupt nicht.
Da ein Konzept vom ersten bis zum letzen Film vorhanden ist macht das ganze auch sinn, sollten sie allerdings mit multiversen anfangen so wie es DC jetzt vor hat um verschieden Joker / Batman(s) zu erklären oder einfach sagen neu ist neu und hat mit alt nix am Hut, bin ich raus.
bei den Comics steigt doch kaum noch einer durch ^^


----------



## stormwind82 (23. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das System was Marvel verfolgt überhaupt nicht.
> Da ein Konzept vom ersten bis zum letzen Film vorhanden ist macht das ganze auch sinn, sollten sie allerdings mit multiversen anfangen so wie es DC jetzt vor hat um verschieden Joker / Batman(s) zu erklären oder einfach sagen neu ist neu und hat mit alt nix am Hut, bin ich raus.
> bei den Comics steigt doch kaum noch einer durch ^^



"Echte" Comic Fans tuns sich zwar auch nicht leicht aber steigen serwohl "durch". Es ist halt deren Entscheidung gewesen neue Ideen in alt eingesessene Helden reinzubringen. Das ging eben am leichtesten mit Multiversen.
Beispiel: Einen ganz neuen und anderen Batman oder Joker zu zeigen usw. wo dann niemand sagen kann, so würde Batman nie sein weil er so noch nie war.....
Einfach mal einen Superman zu zeigen der nie Angst hatte seine Identität zu verraten und eine Familie gründet und ein normales Leben führt, und und und. Würde alles nicht gehen wenn man den Vorzeichnern treu bleiben will.

Ich finde die Quetschen alles raus was nur geht um Geld zu machen. Siehe Star Wars!
Und ein Problem von DC ist das sie den untalentiertesten und canon-untreuesten Regisseur in Hollywood engagieren: Jack Snyder
Manche sollten eher dort bleiben wo sie hingehören: In der Werbung


----------



## pixelschumi (23. April 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> "Echte" Comic Fans tuns sich zwar auch nicht leicht aber steigen serwohl "durch". Es ist halt deren Entscheidung gewesen neue Ideen in alt eingesessene Helden reinzubringen. Das ging eben am leichtesten mit Multiversen.
> Beispiel: Einen ganz neuen und anderen Batman oder Joker zu zeigen usw. wo dann niemand sagen kann, so würde Batman nie sein weil er so noch nie war.....
> Einfach mal einen Superman zu zeigen der nie Angst hatte seine Identität zu verraten und eine Familie gründet und ein normales Leben führt, und und und. Würde alles nicht gehen wenn man den Vorzeichnern treu bleiben will.
> 
> ...



Aber der arme Jack Snyder hat doch gar nichts im DC-Universum verbrochen 

Zack Snyder hingegen ... naja. Watchmen fand ich noch richtig gut. Seitdem gefällt mir von ihm nichts mehr so richtig :/


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> "Doch da haben wir uns wohl alle getäuscht."
> 
> Nö, ich nicht.  Die Melken diesen geistigen Murks aus Übersee so lange, bis da keiner mehr reingeht. Schade, ich mochte das Superheldengenre einma, war irgendwie abgedreht und lustig und Action ist auch noch dabei. Der Verfall war die Superlative, da mußten dann irgendwann alle Helden in ein "Universum" (Stadt, Zeitline, was weiß ich) und dazu wurdest damit auch noch zugeschüttet. Eigentlich ein Phänomen, welches aus der Comicszene stammt, denn die Filme hatten (jetzt auch nicht mehr) jahrelang Superhelden immer sauber und gut in ihrem Bereich getrennt, Superman, Batman, Hulk usw.


... was wird denn da gemolken? 

Jeder der sich für Comics und/oder Superhelden interessiert wird hier bedient. Marvel ist vor über 10 Jahren ein gewaltiges Risiko eingegangen und hatte schon damals einen Masterplan, welcher jetzt, mit Endgame, aufgegangen ist und auch wirtschaftlich *sehr* erfolgreich war.

Ich denke es wird niemanden geben der sagt, dass die Marvel-Filme schrott sind *wenn* man das Genre mag, ganz im Gegenteil. Selbst die "schlechtesten" Marvel-Filme sind immer noch deutlich besser als der restliche Unsinn der veröffentlicht wird. Des Weiteren ist Avengers kein Verfall der Superlative, sondern eher ein Paradebeispiel wie man es schafft mehrere Helden in einem Film unterzubringen, gerade Avengers und Infinity War sind eigentlich über alle Zweifel erhaben und auch Endgame wird die Messlatte wieder nach oben denn nach unten legen.


----------



## stormwind82 (24. April 2019)

Doch ICH sage dir ganz genau welche Marvel FIlme schrott sind!
Du kannst ja gerne einen Kamm über alles scheren aber ich sehe das ganze sehr differenziert.
Jede Comicverfilmung sei es aus dem DC oder Marvel Universum steht für sich alleine. Da fast überall ein anderer Regisseur seine Hand drann hat, könnten die Filme auch nicht unterschiedlicher sein.
Die Zielgruppe für ein Cpt. Marvel, Aquaman oder Batman vs Superman sind auch ziemlich schnell idenzifiziert und ich zähle gott sei dank nicht dazu 
Kenner der Film und Comic-Branche die nicht alles nur schwarz oder weiß sehen werden mir zustimmen das nicht jeder Film den wir in den letzten 10 Jahren bekommen haben auch notwendig war!
Über Geschmak lässt sich bekanntlich zwar nicht streiten aber über Kameraführung, Belichtungen, Dialoge, Szenen, Scripte, Handlungen und Inszenierung oder Besetzungen schon. 
Hab e schon ein gutes Biespiel mit Star Wars gegeben, was will man mehr?
Auch bei Star Trek ....das selbe Phänomen. Alles seit Kurtzman ist nur absolut seelenloses Boom Bang!

Gott sei Dank ist Endgame ein Lichtblick am Horizont. Einfach grandioser Film. Aber wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Natürlich den Russo Brüdern. Ist halt ein Unterschied ob jmd das ganze Handwerk versteht oder nur das oberflächliche drumherum.


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was wird denn da gemolken?



ist das nicht so ein Totschlagargument wenn irgendwas in Serie produziert wird ohne dass man sich irgendwas dazu in der Vergangenheit anschauen muss?

und ja, ich glaube manche sollten mehr Filme schauen wenn DAS schon für die Mies und Schrott ist,* hui*, wie gucken die erst wenn die mal die Wirklichen Perlen schauen wie Batman Forever der versucht hat an den Adam West Batman sich anzulehnen und an Batnippeln gescheitert ist, Superman 4 oder so Prachtwerke wie Judge Dredd, Dare Devil und Electra, Catwoman, oder Die Liga der Außergwöhnlichen Gentleman und das sind noch alles Filme die nur eine schlechte Story und Acting haben, so wirkliche Abgründe tun sich dann erst bei dem Fantastic 4 Film den man 94 nur gedreht hat um die Rechte zu behalten

Wie immer, entweder sollte man Meinungen nicht als Fakt hinstellen oder mehr schlechte Filme schauen um nicht jeden Streifen der einem nicht gefällt künstlich mies zu machen die vielleicht nur ne 6 oder 7 von 10 sind


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> Doch ICH sage dir ganz genau welche Marvel FIlme schrott sind!


... na dann, ich hör dir gerne zu und bin gespannt auf deine Aufzählung! 



> Du kannst ja gerne einen Kamm über alles scheren aber ich sehe das ganze sehr differenziert.


... hö? Das glaube ich dir ja, aber dann bring doch mal Beispiele über die wir dann diskutieren könnten. Soll ich jetzt raten? 



> Jede Comicverfilmung sei es aus dem DC oder Marvel Universum steht für sich alleine. Da fast überall ein anderer Regisseur seine Hand drann hat, könnten die Filme auch nicht unterschiedlicher sein.
> Die Zielgruppe für ein Cpt. Marvel, Aquaman oder Batman vs Superman sind auch ziemlich schnell idenzifiziert und ich zähle gott sei dank nicht dazu


... das ist aber mal ziemlicher Unsinn, denn gerade die Marvel-Filme stehen eben nicht für sich allein, sondern sind Teil eines größeren Plans seitens der Marvel-Studios. Das ist übrigens das, was ich Eingangs meinte mit "sind ein Risiko eingegangen". Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Regisseure, die den Filmen eine 'persönliche' Note geben, die große Rahmenhandlung hingegen ist bzw. wurde vorgegeben ... sonst hätte nämlich die Zusammenführung der einzelnen Filme *nicht* funktioniert, haben sie aber. Wunderbar sogar.



> Kenner der Film und Comic-Branche die nicht alles nur schwarz oder weiß sehen werden mir zustimmen das nicht jeder Film den wir in den letzten 10 Jahren bekommen haben auch notwendig war!


... auch hier wieder, bring doch mal Beispiele. Nur weil du bestimmte Charaktere nicht magst, so wie ich z.B. Ant-Man irgendwie witzlos finde, gibt es bestimmt Fans von dem Typen und haben sich über seine zwei Filme gefreut.



> Über Geschmak lässt sich bekanntlich zwar nicht streiten aber über Kameraführung, Belichtungen, Dialoge, Szenen, Scripte, Handlungen und Inszenierung oder Besetzungen schon.


... ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole, aber wie wäre es mit *Beispielen*?!



> Hab e schon ein gutes Biespiel mit Star Wars gegeben, was will man mehr?
> Auch bei Star Trek ....das selbe Phänomen. Alles seit Kurtzman ist nur absolut seelenloses Boom Bang!


... ich hab doch aber in der Diskussion hier primör von Marvel gesprochen, was fängst du jetzt mit SW oder ST an?


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> Jede Comicverfilmung sei es aus dem DC oder Marvel Universum steht für sich alleine. Da fast überall ein anderer Regisseur seine Hand drann hat, könnten die Filme auch nicht unterschiedlicher sein.


Die MCU-Filme stehen nicht jeweils für sich alleine. Die Solo-Filme der Helden funktionieren auch nicht immer für sich, ohne dass man sich fragt, was da genau passiert. Manche können für sich stehen, andere widerum eher nicht. Iron Man 3 zum Beispiel nimmt starken Bezug zum ersten Avengers-Film und ohne Vorkenntnisse würde man vermutlich auch nicht verstehen, warum genau Stark diese Panikattacken bekommt. Die Avengers-Filme stehen sowieso nicht für sich, weil die - ebenso wie Civil War - Kenntnisse der Vorgängerfilme voraussetzen.


----------



## Asuramaru (24. April 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> "Doch da haben wir uns wohl alle getäuscht."
> 
> Nö, ich nicht.  Die Melken diesen geistigen Murks aus Übersee so lange, bis da keiner mehr reingeht. Schade, ich mochte das Superheldengenre einma, war irgendwie abgedreht und lustig und Action ist auch noch dabei. Der Verfall war die Superlative, da mußten dann irgendwann alle Helden in ein "Universum" (Stadt, Zeitline, was weiß ich) und dazu wurdest damit auch noch zugeschüttet. Eigentlich ein Phänomen, welches aus der Comicszene stammt, denn die Filme hatten (jetzt auch nicht mehr) jahrelang Superhelden immer sauber und gut in ihrem Bereich getrennt, Superman, Batman, Hulk usw.




Was heißt hier Melken,Punkt 1 ist erstmal das die garnichts Melken,von Anfang an hatte Kevin Feige den Plan ein riesen Universum über mehre Filme zu schaffen, und dieser Plan begann mit Iron Man 2008.Und wer das noch immer nicht gerafft hat nach über 10 Jahren hat von der Handlung der ganzen Filme so absolut 0 verstanden.Kevin Feige hatte nie vor etwas zu Melken sondern die Idee etwas zu erschaffen und zwar etwas völlig neues, weil Filme sonst immer nur bis zu einer Trilogie gehen, und selten darüber hinaus,wie Harry Potter oder Fluch der Karabik.

Am besten alle Filme nochmal einmal anschauen,Hintergrundwissen Sammeln und dann kanste nochmal ein Kommentar abgeben,weil das ist einfach nur Sinnfreies Quaken ohne wissen.Kein FIlm hatte es je geschafft derart viele Schauspieler in ein Universum zu stecken und sie dabei über all die Jahre nicht völlig auszutauschen,bei MCU musste man dieses nur bei zwei Darstellern machen von über 20.

Es geht darum etwas zu erschaffen,nicht darum etwas zu Melken.


----------



## stormwind82 (24. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... na dann, ich hör dir gerne zu und bin gespannt auf deine Aufzählung!
> 
> 
> ... hö? Das glaube ich dir ja, aber dann bring doch mal Beispiele über die wir dann diskutieren könnten. Soll ich jetzt raten?
> ...




Ich hab mir fast gedacht dass du alles geschriebene aus dem Kontext zerren wirst. 

1. Hab ich nicht dem Bedarf mit dir zu Diskutieren da ich dir ohnehin schon meine Meinung mitgeteilt habe. Wenns dir das nicht passt ist das ja dein Cafe! Aber du darfst gerne bessere Fragen stellen und wenn ich Lust habe werde ich die beantworten 
2. Mein Argument das die Filme nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten bezog sich auf die Details die einen Film ausmachen wie DREHBUCH, Regiesseur, Cast, Kamera, Story, Scripting, Editing, Dialoge usw. und nicht ob die Filme irgendwie miteinander Story-mäßig verknüpft sind. 
Wer sich mit der Kunst des Filmemachens auskennt hätte das vermutlich nicht falsch verstanden.  Ein Mix aus Humor und Emotionen finde ich sind ein großer Bestandteil der Comic-Branche. Einfach nur große Explosionen mit schönen Menschen anzusehen find ich die flachste Ebene der Unterhaltung. Und Helden werden nicht geboren sonder gemacht und dazu gehört Story-telling und Charakterentwicklung was das DC anscheinend ständig verbockt.
3. Seid nicht gleich so angepisst wenn jmd eine andere Meinung hat. Klar ist Kevin Feig's Einfluss mehr wie ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg des MCU. Der Erfolg sei ihm auch gegönnt. Endgame wird hoffentlich den Erfolg von Infinity War toppen. Für mich hat er es bereits! Viel Spaß beim schauen! Werd ihn bestimmt noch ein zweites mal gehen.

P.s.: Zitat von Nerdrotic: "In Hollywood kommt man als Producer (Kevin Feig) nicht and die Macht solche Filme zu drehen ohne ein Arschloch mit gespaltener Zunge zu sein." Also soviel wir ihm auch verdanken haben, nen Cafe würd ich mit ihm trotzdem nicht trinken gehen!


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

